# help! confused about ssri's and c



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

i've read much documentation (thank you, eric) on serotonin's role in controlling the gut, but i can't seem to find any reliable info on specific drugs and their ability to help with c. in fact, most seem to cause c. i read one or two posts about paxil helping someone with c, but there are other posts with claims that it causes c.my ibs pain is under control, but i still have a lot of c and multi-day migraines. i really suspect a serotonin imbalance but don't know what to suggest to my docs. the only meds i've ever gotten that really helped me, i got because i asked for them and even suggested the proper dosage. i'm lost here though, folks. i feel like i'm close to a big breakthrough but clueless at the same time.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it's a question of balance when it comes to serotonin and every has different reactions to antidepressants.tom


----------

